
Cellular Automata with Vim Macros - pcorey
http://www.petecorey.com/blog/2020/04/03/wolfram-style-cellular-automata-with-vim-macros/
======
DonHopkins
Speaking of Turing complete text editors, here's a Turing Machine implemented
in TECO by Marvin Minsky in 1981, that I once ran across in home directory on
ITS. (Thanks to Harold Ancell (hga) for saving it and posting it!)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10161002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10161002)

    
    
        [ I've interpolated the non-printing characters as displayed 
        by (Gnu) EMACS, escape is ^], ^^ is one character, as is \356: ]
    
        i1Aul qq+^^0:iqm^[29iiq\356y0L1 00L1 11L2 A1L1
        y0L1 0yR2 1AR2 AyR6 yyL3 00L0 1AL3 A1L4 yyL4 0yR5 11L7 A1L4
        yyR5 0yL3 1AR5 A1R5 yyR6 0AL3 1AR6 A1R6 y0R7 0yR6 11R7 A0R2
        ^[j<sR^[;-d-2ciql-^^^[ci"ed^^^[cii^[ciuq'^[>
        j<sL^[;-d-2ciql-^^^[ci"ed^^^[cii-2c^[ciuq'^[>jxblx1lx2lx3lx4lx5lx6lx7hk
        iyyAyyAyy^[32<i0^[>ji110101110000010011011^[ 1uq<htmbqq=>

